
Yahoo data breach settlement claims - mNovak
https://yahoodatabreachsettlement.com/
======
willis936
How do I get control back of an account that I lost control of years ago?
During the compromise, changing my password did not remove the ability for
others to use the account so I shut down the account. It was reactivated by
not me and not my recovery info is currently on the account, still with access
to all of my contacts and the ability to send emails as me. I have never been
able to fix this. Yahoo is completely useless in this regard.

------
mNovak
FYI - Appears any Yahoo (and Flickr and Tumblr) user is eligible for $100 + up
to 5 hrs time at $25/hr (more if you provide documentation).

Deadline to file in mid 2020

